# Officer Down: Officer Shawn Joshua Dean (Josh) Williams - [Old Fort, North Carolina]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

02/01/2007
*N.C. officer, 23, killed in cruiser crash *

*Officer Down: Officer Shawn Joshua Dean (Josh) Williams *- [Old Fort, North Carolina]

Photo not available
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 23
*Additional Info: *Officer Williams had served with the six-man Old Fort (NC) PD for sixteen months. He is survived by his wife, 18-month-old daughter, and parents. 
*Incident Details: *Officer Williams was responding to assist a deputy who had interrupted a burglary and was pursuing the suspect. His vehicle ran off the Parker Padgett Road about a half a mile from Oakdale Road and two miles east of Old Town. He was transported to McDowell Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

*Cause of Death: *Officer Williams was killed in a single vehicle automobile accident. *Date of Incident:* February 1, 2007


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*








ODMP
* 
*N.C. officer dies responding to call*
OLD FORT - The youngest of the town's six police officers was killed Thursday night when his car ran off a curve in the road on his way to a burglary in progress.
Shawn Joshua "Josh" Dean Williams, 23, leaves behind a wife, an 18-month-old daughter and a tightknit family of law enforcement in McDowell County.
He won many friends in just more than a year in policing. ...

*Full Story: N.C. officer dies responding to call*


----------

